# 8 week old Zappa



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

He is so beautiful I love his color.

Kathy


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH If you ever need a puppy sitter just call.
I need a puppy fix


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww, how sweet he looks 

Better watch out, I think somebody up there might be trying to steal him!!!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

who meeeeeeeeee? I would steal all these cute puppies if hubby wouldn't find them in the house he he


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Zappa is very handsome! I would :driver: to baby sit him too! He so cute!!!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

How could you resist a face like that - tooooo cute!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Adorable little thing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ohhhhh! He's such a handsome puppy! He looks like my Billy. Congratulations. You must be loving that puppy to pieces._


----------



## dandydi (Mar 28, 2009)

awwwwwwww I want him lol


----------



## billtill (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! 
I do love him to pieces, but he can be very rambunctious! He's my first puppy so I've got my hands full. But I knew what I was getting into! 
He's very loving and playful.
He is learning to sit right now which is wonderful, and he's house-breaking/crate training really quickly. A couple accidents a day, but he goes outside way more than inside, I think that's all I can ask for at this age!
I'll do a real photo shoot with him soon and get some better pictures.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhh, what an absolutely adorable boy!! Congrats on your new friend!! 

And, yeah Deb, I thought the same thing, he reminded me of Billy.


----------



## billtill (Mar 5, 2009)

That's funny because my name is Billy!


----------



## billtill (Mar 5, 2009)

In the last couple days I taught him to sit and give his paw! He's such a smart little boy!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I just love puppies! congratulations!


----------

